
GraphQL: 3 reasons not to use it - bpedro
https://blog.hitchhq.com/graphql-3-reasons-not-to-use-it-7715f60cb934
======
k__
Are there versioned alternatives out there that give the client as much
control as GraphQL?

I mean, requesting only the data you need is a killer feature.

